# Erie Outfitters Ice Out Saturday



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Erie Outfitters and OGF are pleased to announce a fishing seminar to be held at Erie Outfitters on Saturday March 13th starting at 1:00 PM

Erie Outfitters
5404 E. Lake Rd
Sheffield Lake OH 44054
1-440-949-8934

We will have three presenters.

Pappascott - A member of the Starcraft Pro Staff, will be discussing ice out and early season reef fishing techniques and tactics

Hetfieldinn - Local legend, will be covering open water trolling, boards, harnesses, in-line weights, cranks

Travis Hartman - Fisheries biologist with the Ohio Division of Wildlife will discuss lake Erie walleye. 


Don't miss your chance to learn from and ask questions of these three guys.


Space is somewhat limited with room for 40-50 people. Please post if you plan on attending.

See you there,

Kim


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Lundy,

I plan on being there. It sounds like a great event. 

Thanks to Craig also.

Dixie Chicken 

PS: I left out the Smart Remark about the bird houses!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Good Idea!!! Thanks guys, I will be there.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nicholas and I will be there. Its the only week I have open in the next 2 months worked out nicely for us. Thanks Dolphin


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll be there...........


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

My wife and I would like to attend. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I plan on being there. Thanks to everyone who put this together.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be there.
Mark


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I'll be there as well.....


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to try to come. !%


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there with my son.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll be there.


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lundy,
Count me in.Should be pretty interesting.....Frank


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

count me in + 1.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Reserve 2 spots for me please...Spoonjunky and myself will be there.


Thanks,
Harle


----------



## Sir Walter (Feb 13, 2009)

How far is Sheffield Lake from Toledo? I live in Monroe, Mi and would like to come if its not too far. Thanks, Tom


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Toledo exit off of I-80 is about 100 miles from cleveland, so I would say about 85 miles from that point to Sheffield.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll be there.............................if you git rid of the 'local legend' crap.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You should hear what they call ya down here man


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in +1. I need lessons from a legend.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll be there .......


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there....You had me at "local legend"


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I will be there!!


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I plan to drive over. Three good topics for the price of one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## capt jimjr (May 17, 2008)

save me a seat or two thanks


----------



## Rippin Lips (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> You should hear what they call ya down here man


i have.lol.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> You should hear what they call ya down here man


We don't want to go there now! Let's wait till ice melts! lol

I'll be there the day before, make sure everything is ready for you guys!


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I plan on attending.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Trout7 and two other members plan on attending.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I plan on being there


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd like to attend. Never met a "legend" before  hope Craig has room for everyone, might have to hold it in the parking lot!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Hope there is still room. I plan on attending. The way it sounds I'll have to ride the bike for somewhere to park.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

elkhtr make 42!

DC


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

ill be there , with a buddy of mine . 

thanx for more info, cant get enough 


jimbobber


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Keepin' count are ya Dixie? Count my son and I if there is still room please.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

reserve two spots please.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Please count me in for 2 spots if there's still room


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I need two spots if available


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I will be there. sounds fun........................ mike


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Count me in, always like listening to a legend. I'll be there.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

add 2 more


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

count me in if theres a seat...


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

two more spots please


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in plus 1 if there is still room.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

save me 2 seats.

sounds like a good time.
Thank you Craig and others.
Rickerd


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Count me in.... (Always looking for an excuse to spend money @ Craig's place...)


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

I will be there with 2 friends from cleveland Nett and Timex
thx Craig,,,


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Add 2 more.....Me+1.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

craig you need a bigger store, id like to be there if theres room. rockytop


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky,

I'll give you my spot. Seems like most failed to read the first post.

This seminar won't do me any good unless I'm in the front row. (there ya go boys take your shot).

DC


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dixie,

Response has been good, we'll figure something out


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I'll give you my spot. Seems like most failed to read the first post.
> 
> ...


I'm practicing my deep breathing technique right now!
And [email protected]!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I'll give you my spot. Seems like most failed to read the first post.
> 
> ...


I can bring a booster seat for ya


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

larry thanks for the offer but you were the first to post and i the last. the sticky posts sometimes i think are old and i dont read them. the lineup sounds good, should be a good time. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

if there is still room ,i will join the gang ,along with my buddy. thanks


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

One more please, I just saw the Sticky, usually skim past those since they don't change a whole lot. Thanks to those hosting. And I have no problem standing in the back.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

ApeShip said:


> My wife and I would like to attend. Thanks.


Turns out we will not be able to attend. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks I will be there


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

now larry and i can both go. any final count. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to be there, if there is still room.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I will stand out in the parking lot. There will be a lot of good fishermen there
besides the key speakers. Theres always something to learn.


----------



## grillman (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be there. Brad G


----------



## Kershmon (Sep 14, 2007)

i,ll be there if room for one more


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Count 2 more if there's room...thanks


----------



## BAT-MGT-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Craig , tape it so i can watch it at your store on my lunch break


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

I`ll try to be there if I don`t have to work with this new job.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A buddy and I would like to attend. Sounds like it's well over capacity now. Please post if you guys figure out a way to accomodate more people.


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

count me in, see you there


----------



## Nubber Chucker (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll be there...


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Could Papascott and Het talk really loud so I could here them in the parking lot.
Big Papa Sports


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Bob I'll put it on speaker phone, If its too crowded I say we take off and go jigging on the detroit or are any browns being caught yet?


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

I plan on attending


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

My dad, My Uncle Pete, and I will be there I think


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Our 2 seats are available. We were fortunate enough to catch Gary and K-Gone's presentation on Tuesday night at our NCA meeting and I am expected to be in Akron on that Saturday. Looks like I'll miss one big gathering.

BTW - Great job Blue Dolphin and K-Gone. Well put together presentation.


----------



## jiging&rigging (Feb 4, 2010)

i will be there


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Everyone get there early, the *Erie Outfitters* shop will be filled to capacity.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

oarfish said:


> Everyone get there early, the *Erie Outfitters* shop will be filled to capacity.


LOL yeh it ain't exactly the IX center. Where is everyone gonna park?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Going to have to pass something came up 2 seats.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

throwing this out there to see if anybody would be interested in meeting up early at the power plant before the seminar? not sure whats in right now. but last year this timeme and a buddy caught a few chromes and several HUGE carp. it was like hooking a truck bumper.lol post a response if anybody's interested.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There was plenty of open water around the plant today. Ramp was wide open. Saw a few guys in waders in the parking lot with a few steelhead.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

There will be a bit more room there tomorrow. I will not be attending. I will chasing unruly children up and down a basketball court and listening to their parents complain.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to make it after all, got to take wife to columbus.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't chase too hard, it's not worth it! The parents are the unruly ones. My daughter is leaving to go back to U.T. today, so will have to see what happens there. Would like to make it, but looking kind of ifffy right now.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to Papascott, Het, and Travis for their informative presentations and to Erie Outfitters for hosting the event.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Had a great time and learned quite a bit. Thanks to Craig for putting this together. Scott, Steve, and Travis all did an outstanding job - thanks to them for all of the time and effort they put in.
I had cabin fever before today, but got it REAL bad now!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Craig and all that spoke and helped. Now maybe my dad will listen when it's not coming out of his sons mouth. It's like talking to a wall stuck in the 80's sometimes.

I learned alot also. Thankyou


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Craig, Scott, Steve, and Travis and lundy had a Good time and the pizza was a nice bonus...Good to talk to everyone... Alway's a great group of people to spend time with and swap info.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Ditto the rest of the guys... very informative discussion, heard the "Legend" speak, got some blades to play with, and met some good folks. Nice talking to you there Wallydog, Rockytop, Gary (thanks for the help with the blades--if I don't catch anything this year it's your fault  ). Good luck eveyone for a successful (and safe) fishing season!

Jeff


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It was a good time. I'm pretty sure that was the beginning, middle, and end of my public speaking career. It was fun while it lasted. I neglected to thank Lundy and Craig during my presentation, so I'll give a belated thank you to both of you.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry I missed it. Spent the day with my daughter doing her taxes and filling out the fafsa forms. Oh well, at least that's done.


----------



## trout7 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Craig, I had a great time. The speakers were great, even you Hat


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Trut7


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

To Scott Het and Travis you guys all did great. Travis is a seasoned pro at seminars and i finally got to listen to him for once which was nice. For Scott and Het. I think you guys did great for your first time. Its just like anything else the more you do it the better and less nervous you will become.Thanks to Craig for being a great host. I think it should be a annual event. Workdog those are guaranteed to work the fish told me so lol. Good to see everyone there I had a very good time and I know Nicholas did to. See ya on the water. BD


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

great information presented, thanks to everyone involved. i told craig i'd be back to get my boat set up. looking foward to this year since my 14ft. gets to rest and i can get out in some bigger swells. Steve, i'd sure like to talk more with you sometime, just to pick your brain...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you Erie Outfitters, Papascott, Hetfieldinn, Travis, and Lundy for providing the very informative walleye presentations.

Hetfieldinn, now that you conquered stage fright, there is no end in sight for your speaking career. If you haven't done it before, you did well on the first try. 

Thanks again for offering to help those less fortunate walleye fishermen!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

How was the turnout


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know if anyone took a count, but I would say there was close to 50 people there and maybe more. There were still some empty seats, but a lot of guys were standing. Hope Craig made some money. I bought a few more Reef Runners and I know a lot of guys were getting blades. Also got my fishing license.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> How was the turnout


I did a partial count when Het was giving his presentaion and there were somewhere around 70 - 75 people there


----------

